# Daiwa Grandwave 20



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Diawa Grandwave 20. No box, 125 plus shipping. PM phone number and I can text pics.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Do you have the clamp and screws? Going to be around VB anytime soon? I'll take it if so...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ASK4Fish said:


> Do you have the clamp and screws? Going to be around VB anytime soon? I'll take it if so...


I have the clamp and screws. I am not sure when i will be around vb again. I will take ppal gift or +3%.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i'll take it...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

SPF- thanks Mike


----------

